# School shooting in Denver



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Still developing


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://koaa.com/news/covering-colo...s-shots-fired-at-stem-school-highlands-ranch/

"HIGHLANDS RANCH – The Douglas County Sheriff’s Office is warning people of an “unstable situation” in the area surrounding STEM School Highlands Ranch Tuesday afternoon.

The Douglas County Sheriff’s Office says there are seven confirmed injuries, possibly eight and two shooters are in custody. There are *no reports of fatalities* at this time."


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey no body in my home town had heard of me out side of family and a couple people I went to school with.
Now that I have shot some people every body in the whole wide USA will *Know My Name *and they will talk of me for many days.

The news media will spread my name near and far. They will raid my home and take every piece of paper I wrote on, My computer lap top phone and every other device I could us to acess the internet.
People will debate for months why I did this. In the end it will because I could and was tired of being a no body.

So I will go to jail and live there for the rest of my life in some comfort. Never have to learn a skill or apply for a job.

But every one will know who I am for just a short time all thru out the land.

There will be others after me also. They also are tired of being no bodies, some are tired of being picked on and and being the bunt of stupid jokes.
Those people are playing with death. they have no idea how unstable I am becomeing.

Sort of a joke with the law makers, some will demand changes in the gun laws. Fools don't even enforce the ones on the books now.




 Al


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I was in Columbine after the shooting. A car load of misfits from Ohio stopped and ask me if I knew where the school was. Creeps...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I suspect there was some coaching involved before this interview was aired:



> "We heard there was a lockdown but we thought it was a drill until we saw the officer with *the patrol rifle* and tons of other police cars coming our way," Adam said.


Oddly, that "patrol rifle" *really* was one of those deadly, "fully semi-automatic weapon of war AR-15 assault rifles with a high capacity magazine". (Unless held by a LEO I guess)
https://www.cbsnews.com/live-news/c...ighlands-ranch-today-live-updates-2019-05-07/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Sort of a joke with the law makers, some will demand changes in the gun laws. Fools don't even enforce the ones on the books now....
> 
> At least 2 suspects in custody
> Douglas County Undersheriff Holly Nicholson-Kluth told CBS News two suspects are in custody. Authorities don't believe there is a third suspect.


It appears the shooters may be juveniles, so no extra law would have prevented them from having something they can't legally have at school now.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Regardless of political leanings...it's a bad situation all around...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"HIGHLANDS RANCH, Colo. (AP) — Gunfire erupted Tuesday inside a suburban Denver middle school not far from Columbine High School, wounding eight people before two students were taken into custody, authorities said.

Douglas County Sheriff Tony Spurlock said two students walked into the school and opened fire in two classrooms. He said only students ages 15 and older were wounded.

*Deputies responded within minutes* from a nearby sheriff’s department substation, entering the school as gunfire rang out. *Police took the two suspects, one adult and one juvenile, into custody with no injuries.*

“We did not have them on any radar,” Spurlock said of the suspects. 

“*I have to believe that the quick response of the officers that got inside that school helped save lives.*”

Spurlock said at least a handgun was recovered, but he didn’t release more information on weapons."

https://www.bozemandailychronicle.c...cle_9e9e9c8d-5932-56e3-ada2-146177a0e76f.html

It seems a quick armed response is what saved lives, and ended the shooting.
It only took "minutes" for them to arrive.

Maybe more could have been saved had there been armed security already there.....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sounds like one dead now.
My sister-in-law's sister and her husband have a house in Highlands Ranch.
Really nice neighborhood.
I wonder who these creeps are?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I wonder who these creeps are?


We'll probably know in a day or two. 
I'm thinking "love triangle" unless it's gang related.

Information is slowly trickling out:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...shooting-least-two-people-injured/1133763001/
"DENVER – One student was killed and seven others injured when two classmates began shooting inside a suburban Denver STEM school on Tuesday, authorities said.

Douglas County Sheriff Tony Spurlock said the *shooting suspects, one adult male and one juvenile male, are in custody*. The scene is secure, he said.

All of the shooting victims are students ages 15 and older.
*The male student who died was 18 years old*, the sheriff tweeted at 6:45 p.m. MDT.

One of the injured is in serious condition, two are in stable condition and one is in good condition, area hospitals said. Three of the injured have been discharged, Littleton Adventist Hospital spokeswoman Wendy Forbes told USA TODAY. "


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Sounds like one dead now.
> My sister-in-law's sister and her husband have a house in Highlands Ranch.
> Really nice neighborhood.
> I wonder who these creeps are?


I don't think they will be publicly named. By not naming them, it sends the message to the wantabe's that they can do something similar and no one will know who they are.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Weedygarden said:


> I don't think they will be publicly named.


Guess again:







https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/may/7/devon-erickson-identified-stem-school-highlands-ra/

"Authorities have identified one of the two suspects in a shooting Tuesday at a public charter school in Colorado just eight miles from Columbine High School.

Devon Erickson, 18, has been held in the attack at STEM School Highlands Ranch in which seven students were injured and one killed, reported 9News, the Denver NBC news outlet.

Both Mr. Erickson and the other suspect were students at STEM School.

“We do not have any other suspects, we have all the people who were involved,” Douglas County Sheriff Tony Spurlock told reporters earlier in the day.

Neither Mr. Erickson nor his purported accomplice had previous criminal records or contact with the police..."
One seems to be a juvenile so it may be a while before he is identified publicly.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Perhaps legalizing Magic Mushrooms will help...…...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Like I said they will have their names on national Television for several days. The whole USA except those under a rock with see and hear their names.

A few days of fame is how they see it.

 Al


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I wish they'd stop releasing the names of the jerks that shoot up schools.
I honestly believe that if there wasn't so much coverage, so much attention given to these shootings, they'd stop.
It's all about the attention. "How do you like me now?"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The absolute least that can be done is not release the names of the shooters.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> I wish they'd stop releasing the names of the jerks that shoot up schools.
> I honestly believe that if there wasn't so much coverage, so much attention given to these shootings, they'd stop.
> It's all about the attention. "How do you like me now?"


 I agree, I have blamed the media for this and more for quite a while,...not the sole conspiritors, but near the top for sure.


Most people get their world view from the media,.....not traveling there to see it for themselves and most would never know or care about most media news and certainly never search out for themselves what bad happened today is tuskaloosa.


I have seen people proclaim hate for muslims that have never seen one or even knew about them before the media delivered it to their living room.......and hate or views for may things that have never had first hand dealings in, it shapes our society W A Y more than most realize.

I try to monitor what media I am exposed to as things cant be unheard or unseen........it is really propaganda and a insidious thing, the media...watcher beware, its best to just say no.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a different take. We need to know why they did it and if others may be involved. Quite often people in the community know more than they think and knowing the name will loosen something from their memory.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Obligatory "thoughts and prayers". There have been 115 mass shootings (4 or more people killed and/or wounded) since the beginning of *2019.* I still say that other first-world countries (not that I consider the US a "first-world country" any longer) have it right; ONE incident and change things.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

What the heck is wrong with kids today? To go to such great lengths to get their anger across,is so sad and sickening.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> Obligatory "thoughts and prayers". There have been 115 mass shootings (4 or more people killed and/or wounded) since the beginning of *2019.* I still say that other first-world countries (not that I consider the US a "first-world country" any longer) have it right; ONE incident and change things.


In a country with a population of 331,195,364 souls, having only 115 people being "mass shot" seems kind of miraculous. It is terrible that anyone gets hurt or killed for any reason, but it seems like you could pick almost any other cause of death and the numbers would be a lot higher. I don't have the caffeine or the math skills to figure out what percentage of the population that is, but it's vanishingly small.

That said, it's awful that this happened and I wish it hadn't. I absolutely agree that these animals should not be glorified by naming them and giving them wall-to-wall news coverage for days at a time.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It's going to be interesting to see how the media spins this.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> Obligatory "thoughts and prayers". There have been 115 mass shootings (4 or more people killed and/or wounded) since the beginning of *2019.* I still say that other first-world countries (not that I consider the US a "first-world country" any longer) have it right; ONE incident and change things.


The thing of it is that politicians don't want to really solve the problem, they want to go after the tool used and not the underlying cause because they can garner votes from their base and get more power. Think about it, we have an obesity problem in this country, are you going to try to solve the problem by banning forks? Little Johnny keeps failing his spelling tests. I know, lets take his pen away, that'll fix it!!
And, as others have said, there are lots more likely ways to be killed than so-called "Mass shootings".


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Mish said:


> In a country with a population of 331,195,364 souls,* having only 115 people being "mass shot"* seems kind of miraculous. It is terrible that anyone gets hurt or killed for any reason, but it seems like you could pick almost any other cause of death and the numbers would be a lot higher. I don't have the caffeine or the math skills to figure out what percentage of the population that is, but it's vanishingly small.
> 
> That said, it's awful that this happened and I wish it hadn't. I absolutely agree that these animals should not be glorified by naming them and giving them wall-to-wall news coverage for days at a time.


That's 115 SHOOTINGS, not 115 people shot. And think about this: that's only in the 4 months and 7 days of this year.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Please post a link to your source of the mass shooting claim. TY


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I have a different take. We need to know why they did it and if others may be involved.


That can be learned without making them celebrities.

"Why" is irrelevant to most people.
The police will figure out if others were involved.

Neither of those have anything to do with excessive media coverage which is really just a means of pushing agendas. 

The story *now* is the juvenile suspect is a female, which contradicts what was reported yesterday.
That's another reason the media shouldn't rush to be the first when it means they are reporting misinformation.

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/05...olorado-stem-school-shooting-highlands-ranch/


> HIGHLANDS RANCH, Colo. (CBS4) – The suspects in Tuesday’s school shooting in Highlands Ranch are an adult male and a juvenile female. That’s according to Douglas County Sheriff Tony Spurlock, who spoke about the investigation in a news conference early Wednesday morning.
> 
> According to CBS News, 18-year-old student Kendrick Castillo was killed in the shooting and eight others were hurt at STEM School Highlands Ranch in the afternoon. The active shooting started after the suspects — both students at the K-12 charter school — entered through the middle school entrance where there are no metal detectors. They used two handguns to injure and kill fellow schoolmates.
> 
> “*We originally thought that we had a juvenile male in custody but through our interviews yesterday late afternoon determined that we had a juvenile female* that is in custody right now who is the other suspect,” Spurlock said.


The plot thickens.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The story *now* is the juvenile suspect is a female, which contradicts what was reported yesterday.
> That's another reason the media shouldn't rush to be the first when it means they are reporting misinformation.
> The plot thickens.


I believe that should read "trans male".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

colourfastt said:


> That's 115 SHOOTINGS, not 115 people shot. And *think about this*: that's only in the 4 months and 7 days of this year.


Think about this:
How many crimes were *prevented* with firearms during that period?

What *new laws* would you suggest that would have stopped this shooting?

The 18 year old was too young to legally buy a handgun, and it's already illegal to bring it to school or shoot someone.

Would one more law have made a real difference?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> I believe that should read "trans male".


It's hard to say since they won't likely release any specific information in regards to a juvenile.
It may leak out through "social (or should that be anti-social) media" later on.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's hard to say since they won't likely release any specific information in regards to a juvenile.
> It may leak out through "social (or should that be anti-social) media" later on.


That's why I posted earlier in thread it will be interesting to see how media spins it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> That's why I posted earlier in thread it will be interesting to see how media spins it.


They will work in as many buzzwords as possible, and will throw in other trivia that is meaningless to this story, like repeating how this one was "close to Columbine". 

I still think someone told that one witness to call the LEO's gun a "patrol rifle"
No one really calls them that.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Long before we had nearly as much "Gun Control" as we have today..we didn't have nearly the problems with mass shootings as we do now....The guns are NOT the problem... unfortunately there are a few "Dim Bulbs" that think they are..or even worse people that know better but are still pushing an agenda. And for the other countries around the world that so many think "got it right" on gun control..I wouldn't trade my liberty for all of them combined...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Trials should be public with names released of course when there is an official arrest. The accused shouldnt be paraded around in orange jump suit and leg irons pre trial in an attempt to bias potential jurors. Nor should potentially prejudicing details be released except at trial. Trying the person in news before a jury is seated means the person definitely wont get a fair trial. 


It was funny on of local news anchors was at one point arrested for illegal use of drugs. His station remained quiet while the other two main stations were crowing the news as much as possible. He by way is still anchor on that station. However that station reversed its policy of not showing suspects in leg irons paraded around by police since its apparently a popular spectacle for viewers. Fair trial be damned.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*Colorado teen who plans to become Marine tackled suspected shooter, father says*

A Colorado teen whose father says he plans to join the Marines is being praised as a hero for tackling a suspected gunman at the suburban Denver high school where a shooting broke out Tuesday.

Brendan Bialy and other students helped stop one of the suspected shooters at STEM School Highlands Ranch, his father Brad told NBC News and The New York Times.

According to Bialy, his son told him he was in class when a suspected shooter pulled a gun out of a guitar case. Brendan and other students tried to tackle the gunman but one of the boys was shot in the chest, Bialy told the New York Times.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...hool-shooting-suspect-father-says/1139373001/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...t-stem-school-highlands-ranch-authorities-say


> The school *did not have a School Resource Officer* assigned to the building, but it did have private security, Spurlock said.





> Multiple sources close to the investigation told Denver7 late Tuesday night that *the second suspect, who is a minor, is a transgender male who was in the midst of transitioning from female to male.*
> 
> The sources said that the motive of the alleged shooters went beyond bullying and involved revenge and anger towards others at the school and that at least *one of the suspects was involved in legal and illegal drug use and had been in therapy.*
> 
> Authorities recovered three handguns and a rifle but said the rifle was not used in the shooting. They are looking for more guns, one ranking source said.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I have a different take. We need to know why they did it and if others may be involved. Quite often people in the community know more than they think and knowing the name will loosen something from their memory.



Those answers don't come from media speculation, they come from solid police investigations.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Those answers don't come from media speculation, they come from solid police investigations.


I don't believe I stated that. I did, however, say that knowing the name often triggers a memory in someone that had an interaction with them. The police work comes after someone gives them the info they might have.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> Those answers don't come from media speculation, they come from solid police investigations.


Exactly.
Those investigations take time.
The reporting doesn't always need to be "live, on scene, repeat all the rumors".

The public's opinions are irrelevant to the facts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

More information on one shooter:
https://heavy.com/news/2019/05/devon-erickson-devin/

"On social media, Devon Erickson, a registered Democrat, expressed hatred for some Christians, and shared posts criticizing Donald Trump and praising Barack Obama, which you can see later in this article.

“You know what I hate? All these Christians who hate gays, yet in the bible, it says in Deuteronomy 17:12-13, if someone doesn’t do what their priest tells them to do, they are supposed to die. It has plenty of crazy stuff like that,” he wrote in one Facebook post a couple years ago. “But all they get out of it is ‘ewwwwww gays.'” In 2015, Erickson put a celebrate pride filter onto a Facebook picture.

Erickson’s social media pages show he is a fan of videogames, paintball, skateboarding, and _The Walking Dead._ His Facebook posts indicated that he was a guitar-playing youth theater actor who once sent his resume to _TWD_. 

His Instagram page highlights a more recent look that matches scanner dispatch reports that indicated a suspect had purple or pink hair (that’s the photo on left above). Asked on Instagram if he’d turned his hair blonde, he wrote, “it was purple then pink for a little too .” On Twitter, he indicated, “I make music I guess.” He filled a YouTube channel with videos showing him singing cover songs and playing the guitar. That page gives his Snapchat account name as “devonkillz.”


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Obligatory "thoughts and prayers". There have been 115 mass shootings (4 or more people killed and/or wounded) since the beginning of *2019.* I still say that other first-world countries (not that I consider the US a "first-world country" any longer) have it right; *ONE incident and change things.*


How would you change things?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Duplicate. Sorry.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> How would you change things?


I know this wasn't directed to me, but I feel the need to answer.

1. A very serious look at what drugs are being prescribed to the kids involved in shootings.
2. Outlaw teaching victim hood in the schools. Instead teach how to overcome adversity.
3. Teach students that reporting a student who is planning to hurt himself or others is not ratting them out or betraying a confidence. It might be the only chance to save that student's life and future.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> That's 115 SHOOTINGS, not 115 people shot. And think about this: that's only in the 4 months and 7 days of this year.


So you're willing to trade safety for security?

You do know at that point you will have neither.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> I know this wasn't directed to me, but I feel the need to answer.
> 
> 1. A very serious look at what drugs are being prescribed to the kids involved in shootings.
> 2. Outlaw teaching victim hood in the schools. Instead teach how to overcome adversity.
> 3. Teach students that reporting a student who is planning to hurt himself or others is not ratting them out or betraying a confidence. It might be the only chance to save that student's life and future.


I suspect that would not be the answer from @colourfastt


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> I have a different take. We need to know why they did it and if others may be involved. Quite often people in the community know more than they think and knowing the name will loosen something from their memory.


 No we don`t,.......….they will never accept the real reasons,.....as already stated, the media is not a investigative unit, that's the investigators job. I am sure the locals have their heads jogged plenty right now.

I am in cali, you in another state, we have no relevant info, so we do not need to know the names...….


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

colourfastt said:


> Obligatory "thoughts and prayers". There have been 115 mass shootings (4 or more people killed and/or wounded) since the beginning of *2019.* I still say that other first-world countries (not that I consider the US a "first-world country" any longer) have it right; ONE incident and change things.


 We are at about 250 deaths from getting out of bed, the yearly average is 500...…….I hope you feel 2X the passion about beds, since their carnage is 2X.

You do not want to see the liquor numbers or the OD numbers,......they would scare you if 115 of anything seems unbearable.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

shawnlee said:


> No we don`t,.......….they will never accept the real reasons,.....as already stated, the media is not a investigative unit, that's the investigators job. I am sure the locals have their heads jogged plenty right now.
> 
> I am in cali, you in another state, we have no relevant info, so we do not need to know the names...….


Sorry news is national. To get it seen in one place it will be all places. It will be on social media and you will not be stopping that. It is not a battle anyone will win.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We do not have a weapons problem, we have a "stupid" problem. Hard to fix stupid short of taking it out of the game.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Sorry news is national. To get it seen in one place it will be all places. It will be on social media and you will not be stopping that. It is not a battle anyone will win.


While I agree news is national, I don't think a delay in announcing the names of the criminals would hurt any investigation. Waiting until the facts are proven, time has lessened the fame for the criminals and not parading them in front of the cameras for perp walks and court cannot hurt even if it doesn't help. But for the record, I think it would help.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> While I agree news is national, I don't think a delay in announcing the names of the criminals would hurt any investigation. Waiting until the facts are proven, time has lessened the fame for the criminals and not parading them in front of the cameras for perp walks and court cannot hurt even if it doesn't help. But for the record, I think it would help.



What is the purpose of of delaying releasing the name? I thought it was to not give them fame? Delaying will not change that. I have no objection to no perp walks etc.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

painterswife said:


> What is the purpose of of delaying releasing the name? I thought it was to not give them fame? Delaying will not change that. I have no objection to no perp walks etc.


The delay means a lot of people will not be staring at the coverage waiting for every morsal of information while the wounds are fresh and the criminal gets the reward they seek. Everyone will still have the chance to learn the name and give any info they have but the criminal will be in jail and hopefully isolated from the fame they crave.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> The delay means a lot of people will not be staring at the coverage waiting for every morsal of information while the wounds are fresh and the criminal gets the reward they seek. Everyone will still have the chance to learn the name and give any info they have but the criminal will be in jail and hopefully isolated from the fame they crave.


You don't really believe that not reporting the name will stop those that want to know the details? Welcome to the world of twitter. There does not need to be a name released by the news or for them to even report it. Our youth do not use the same platforms as we did. They have it plastered across their phones before the news even knows.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

painterswife said:


> You don't really believe that not reporting the name will stop those that want to know the details? Welcome to the world of twitter. There does not need to be a name released by the news or for them to even report it. Our youth do not use the same platforms as we did. They have it plastered across their phones before the news even knows.


Yes, I do believe it just might help. Obviously you don't.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You don't really believe that not reporting the name will stop those that want to know the details? Welcome to the world of twitter. There does not need to be a name released by the news or for them to even report it. Our youth do not use the same platforms as we did. They have it plastered across their phones before the news even knows.


I'm left to wonder if sacrificing the privacy and dignity of those who need to mourn and heal privately, in the name of public information, is truly beneficial. 

The belief that society needs to know, has turned monsters into celebrities. Those who died are quickly forgotten and those killed them are remembered by many and some seem to use the standard of the last celebrity as the marker to exceeed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You don't really believe that not reporting the name will stop those that want to know the details? *Welcome to the world of twitter*. There does not need to be a name released by the news or for them to even report it. Our youth do not use the same platforms as we did. They have it plastered across their phones before the news even knows.


That's reason enough to not rush to report things that may not be accurate.
"Wanting" to know isn't the same as "needs" to know.

The bodies weren't even cold before "reporters" were questioning the parents of the victims, and politicians were calling for more "gun control" when the shooters broke all the current laws.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I'm left to wonder if sacrificing the privacy and dignity of those who need to mourn and heal privately, in the name of public information, is truly beneficial.
> 
> The belief that society needs to know, has turned monsters into celebrities. Those who died are quickly forgotten and those killed them are remembered by many and some seem to use the standard of the last celebrity as the marker to exceeed.


There are many good and bad reasons for both public information and privacy. I see both sides. I just accept that in this world of full access you can't stop it unless you create laws to do so. That likely would require that we don't name anyone until they are found guilty. That means you cant name suspected crimminals, you cant put their pictures out there to solve crimes etc. It is a balance of good and bad. You accept some of the bad that exposure creates for the good it can create.

That seems to be the same arguments that are presented when gun rights are the topic.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You accept some of the bad that exposure creates for the good it can create.


So it's ok if more people die due to copy cats as long as it forwards the agenda.
No surprises there.



painterswife said:


> I just accept that in this world of full access you can't stop it unless you create laws to do so.


You don't need laws to stop ignorant behavior.
You just need honesty.

Thomas Jefferson said:
"Honesty is the first chapter in the Book of Wisdom."

If laws worked there would have been no shooting.


----------



## StarSchoolFarm (Nov 29, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Guess again:
> View attachment 76750
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/may/7/devon-erickson-identified-stem-school-highlands-ra/
> ...


Weren’t you just preaching about copycats…but you posted his photos and a link to a story with his name.

Way to be a posting hypocrite…


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Wish people would learn that being a shooter does not make you famous it makes you infamous. Albert einstein was famous, Charles mansion was infamous. People mention mansions name with the same disgust as saying the devil,or like stepping in fresh dog poop . To be called an Einstein is a true feather in anyones cap. How can anyone be so starved for attention that they would associate their name with dog poop.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

StarSchoolFarm said:


> Weren’t you just preaching about copycats…but you posted his photos and a link to a story with his name.
> 
> Way to be a posting hypocrite…


I'm not posting anything that hasn't already been reported nationally, and relatively few people will see it here before they see it somewhere else.

I won't be posting it again every few hours to millions of people, or making references to past events just to keep the hype alive.

I'm not much worried about causing any copy cat shooters.
Most of the people here don't really read my posts as it is.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

D-BOONE said:


> Wish people would learn that being a shooter does not make you famous it makes you infamous. Albert einstein was famous, Charles mansion was infamous. People mention mansions name with the same disgust as saying the devil,or like stepping in fresh dog poop . To be called an Einstein is a true feather in anyones cap. How can anyone be so starved for attention that they would associate their name with dog poop.


Lots of people were cheated out of building any self esteem as a child. Some by over demanding parents expecting perfection.... Others by parents over praising everything they do.... Even when the child is messing up.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

D-BOONE said:


> Wish people would learn that being a shooter does not make you famous it makes you infamous. Albert einstein was famous, Charles mansion was infamous. People mention mansions name with the same disgust as saying the devil,or like stepping in fresh dog poop . To be called an Einstein is a true feather in anyones cap. How can anyone be so starved for attention that they would associate their name with dog poop.


Sorry to say but these days famous and infamous are about the same.

Just as those who had to declare bankruptcy and didn't pay their debts were frowned upon severely when I was raised but now they are smart businessmen and ...... well never mind.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> That's 115 SHOOTINGS, not 115 people shot. And think about this: that's only in the 4 months and 7 days of this year.


Most of these shootings were suicides, or incidents where a gun was fired but nobody was injured, at least not from being shot.

That happened at my junior high in 1972, a few years before I went there, and I never knew about it until I read about it on that school's Facebook page. A boy who was being bullied brought a rifle to school and fired a few shots into the wall after walking into the class; he was tackled by the teacher, who was given an LOA for the rest of the school year, and several kids had minor injuries from jumping out a first-floor window.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It appears the shooters may be juveniles, so no extra law would have prevented them from having something they can't legally have at school now.


One suspect is an 18-year-old male; the other is a minor female, and some reports are saying that she is transgender, although her biological sex has not to my knowledge been reported.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

thesedays said:


> One suspect is an 18-year-old male; the other is a minor female, and some reports are saying that she is transgender, although her biological sex has not to my knowledge been reported.


I heard she is female transitioning to male. 
It took them a while to figure it out. 
I think they didn't know until they did the strip search at the jail.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I heard she is female transitioning to male.
> It took them a while to figure it out.
> I think they didn't know until they did the strip search at the jail.


Blue booties or pink?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Blue booties or pink?


They didn't say and I didn't ask. 
I just know they first said they had 2 males in custody, but by the next day they knew better.
I suspect they have the full story on her/him by now.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> You don't really believe that not reporting the name will stop those that want to know the details? Welcome to the world of twitter. There does not need to be a name released by the news or for them to even report it. Our youth do not use the same platforms as we did. They have it plastered across their phones before the news even knows.


I agree with this, and I also find the wording of your post quite profound.

Apply that same logic to any of the “solutions” we are currently offered to attempt to stop these attacks.

Consider, instead of the pervasiveness of twitter and Facebook, that we live in a world with 3-D printed firearm receivers, commonly available bomb plans, and a thriving black market for nearly anything a person could want to buy.

And then consider that the worst mass school-killing in history was an act of arson, and that the biggest mass-killing in a public place was actually a vehicular assault...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> There are many good and bad reasons for both public information and privacy. I see both sides. I just accept that in this world of full access you can't stop it unless you create laws to do so. That likely would require that we don't name anyone until they are found guilty. That means you cant name suspected crimminals, you cant put their pictures out there to solve crimes etc. It is a balance of good and bad. You accept some of the bad that exposure creates for the good it can create.
> 
> That seems to be the same arguments that are presented when gun rights are the topic.


You want more gun laws, but a law to suppress the public image and name of a mass killer until after a trial is too much for you? Makes sense. 

You never see both sides, you just think you do.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Turns out the kids don’t appreciate the murder of their friend being used for political gain.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/1150282001

Who’d a thunk it?


You know, when I was looking for this article, there was one specific outlet-of-note that doesn’t appear to have covered this story at all - even when I searched for it with their name. 


I really hope the adults around these young people take the lesson their kids are trying to teach them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Could Not Name the outlet


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Turns out the kids don’t appreciate the murder of their friend being used for political gain.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/1150282001
> 
> ...


A friend's son was killed in a very ugly bus crash in Saskatchewan and the media was right there to start interviewing survivors in their hospital beds. 

Initially, those who lived, felt they were honoring their freinds and teammates but several months later, they came to realize that the media was not interested in honoring their dead and horribly injured teammates, they were interested in a story that made headlines. They also came to realize that while the media was was hindering their ability to heal emotionally and in some cases actually hindered physical injuries. 

One family seems accepting of publicity and the media has been right beside them, including the video taken when their son learned he wouldn't walk again and two papers actually published 'A Year in the Life' story, after they moved into their fully remodelled home. The family uses the media to further fundraising for their son but I noticed that mom commented on the 'Year in the Life' story that she hoped they would finally be able to heal, which she feels they haven't, now that they've moved into their very lavishly upgraded home. 

As harsh as it sound, in their case, they've traded their son's privacy for a lengthy hotel stay, specialized care in the US (Canada's wasn't quite good enough), tickets to all sporting events, a fully rebuilt home that the parents own and they're currently using his interviews to fund a trip to Thailand for experimental spinal cord surgery. 

I fear that if they don't stop, they are going to see serious family issues and they are endangering the wellbeing of their son.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Could Not Name the outlet


That took me a minute. 

Well played, sir.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wr said:


> A friend's son was killed in a very ugly bus crash in Saskatchewan and the media was right there to start interviewing survivors in their hospital beds.
> 
> Initially, those who lived, felt they were honoring their freinds and teammates but several months later, they came to realize that the media was not interested in honoring their dead and horribly injured teammates, they were interested in a story that made headlines. They also came to realize that while the media was was hindering their ability to heal emotionally and in some cases actually hindered physical injuries.
> 
> ...


At the risk of being the one to crash the thread, I’ll try to step around this as lightly and thoughtfully as I can. 


It’s all about money. 
That’s it. 
Just money. 


Unfortunately, the media makes more money when they have shocking or painful stories to run. Those families were right to realize that the reporters weren’t interested in their stories because they wanted to memorialize their loss in the crash. They were interested in their stories because the nature of the story would bring viewers, and, therefore, advertisers. 

Likewise, the kids is Colorado this week came to the realization that the organizers of the “vigil” weren’t interested in helping them through the healing process. The organizers were using them as camera-chum to bring in donations to their organization (_and drive up prices for their preferred media outlets’ advertising slots_). 

Politicians are going to use both the victims and the vigil organizers to get elected to office. Despite being relatively low-paid jobs, American politicians all seem to come out of their “public service” filthy-stinking-rich. 


The older I get, the less faith I seem to have in the youngest generation, but I have to admit that I admire the kids who woke up and protested that “vigil” that was put on _for them_.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> At the risk of being the one to crash the thread, I’ll try to step around this as lightly and thoughtfully as I can.
> 
> 
> It’s all about money.
> ...


It's certainly about the money. The media used the kids I mentioned, for monetary gain and obviously, the parents I mentioned are interested in financial gain, since neither is overly worried about finding jobs. 

They seem to have a good thing going. Public sympathy is on their side so if someone dares to mention they're freeloading or padding their pockets on social media, their fans make sure that person is banned. Their money maker is making it hard for some of the more seriously injured or those who's kids died. They delayed the huge gofundme payout because they pressured those on the allocation committee to ensure that things were divided so it benefitted their family. 

They were living in free hotels and had their own local gofundme going on so it worked well for them but I suspect others who's kids remained in hospital could have used financial help a lot sooner. We don't know that for sure because the other parents were with their kids and they didn't seem to employ media relations people and they can't seem to grasp the idea that they're sacrificing their son for financial gain.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Smart kids:

The event Wednesday was primarily billed as a vigil to honor Kendrick Castillo, who was fatally shot in a rampage by two students at the STEM school here. Speakers at the school's packed gymnasium, however, were *mostly politicians and advocates pressing Congress for more restrictive gun laws.*

After about 30 minutes, hundreds of students from the STEM School stormed out yelling "this is not for us," "political stunt" and "we are people, not a statement."

Wednesday night, the traumatized shooting survivors who exited the rally thrust lighted cellphones into the air *and chanted "mental health, mental health*," as their hands and voices shook in the cold rain. Angry students pushed and screamed at journalists, demanding to see photos they had taken.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Those kids make you proud.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Is anyone proud of Kendrick Castillo? The kid killed in the Highlands Ranch shooting? 

In my opinion, he's a hero.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is anyone proud of Kendrick Castillo? The kid killed in the Highlands Ranch shooting?
> 
> In my opinion, he's a hero.


Is anyone not proud of him?

Sounds like his friends were proud enough of him that they were offended by his murder being used to advance an agenda.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I have met some very smart, wise of the world kids from this current generation,...much more so than me and especially at the same age. I also fear the hammer is way bigger driving down the nails to the same height than it ever was,....only the most resilient will make it thru without being forged in the medias image.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is anyone proud of Kendrick Castillo?


Not the ones shouting for more gun control.
They want to use his death to push their agenda.

They don't care about him at all.

The media strangely went silent when they learned the shooters were white, gay and not conservatives.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

me, I have an opinion that we should burn any presence, memory or thought of the POS scum that does this kind of thing from the face of the earth, then it will stop


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

blanket said:


> then it will stop


It will never "stop".
People will always find a way to kill or injure other people.

What needs to change is the level of security and the ability of those attacked to defend themselves more easily and rapidly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is anyone proud of Kendrick Castillo? The kid killed in the Highlands Ranch shooting?
> 
> In my opinion, he's a hero.


Why would you even ask that?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I just thought it odd that so many were proud of the kids that didn't want their pain, fear, death and injury used by the media, and I agree, but not one person named Kendrick Castillo as a hero. It's just odd to me...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I just thought it odd that so many were proud of the kids that didn't want their pain, fear, death and injury used by the media, and I agree, but not one person named Kendrick Castillo as a hero. It's just odd to me...


You know, sometimes, you don't have to stand on a hill and scream to feel something.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> You know, sometimes, you don't have to stand on a hill and scream to feel something.


Of course. There was a lot of verbal pride on this thread about the kids that walked out of the rally that was honoring Kendrick Castillo. But the kid that was shot to death while trying to save other kids at his school wasn't mentioned. It's just odd.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course. There was a lot of verbal pride on this thread about the kids that walked out of the rally that was honoring Kendrick Castillo. But the kid that was shot to death while trying to save other kids at his school wasn't mentioned. It's just odd.


It is not odd at all.

Some of us are made proud when young minds see through the fog of media and societal hype.

ALL of us are proud of someone who stops, or tries to stop a killer.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

I have deliberately stayed away from this thread. I know I am only one voice, what if we all refused to mention the perpetrator's name would the next chuckle-head with a gun go on a shooting rampage if he knew his name would be erased from society for all time never to be uttered again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> You know, sometimes, you don't have to stand on a hill and scream to feel something.


You do if you're "virtue signalling" though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course. There was a lot of verbal pride on this thread about the kids that walked out of the rally that was honoring Kendrick Castillo. But the kid that was *shot to death while trying to save other kids* at his school wasn't mentioned. It's just odd.


That detail didn't come out until late in the reports, and you'll notice the one who started the thread gave no real information at all, and neither did you. 

If you *really* thought it was important maybe you could have provided a link to the story yourself.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I see lots of virtue signaling. Especially from those that like to tell others they are pretend victims.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I see lots of virtue signaling. Especially from those that like to tell others they are pretend victims.


Do you know the difference between ill-usion and del-usion?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *I see lots of virtue signaling*. Especially from those that like to tell others they are pretend victims.


Everyone sees it and recognizes it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Everyone sees it and recognizes it.


I agree with you. It is very obvious.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I agree with you. It is very obvious.


"Nevertheless, she persisted......."


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

And now we learn that the girl/boy transgender shooter's (Alec) father is a twice deported illegal alien who had a string of arrests as well as drug and alcohol problems. Plus he served a 15 month sentence for domestic violence against Alec's mother. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-McKinney-serial-felon-illegal-immigrant.html

The media can't figure out how to spin this story. Nothing fits their narrative.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> And now we learn that the girl/boy transgender shooter's (Alec) father is a twice deported illegal alien who had a string of arrests as well as drug and alcohol problems. Plus he served a 15 month sentence for domestic violence against Alec's mother.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-McKinney-serial-felon-illegal-immigrant.html
> 
> The media can't figure out how to spin this story. Nothing fits their narrative.


Or maybe just maybe they are just presenting the facts and the general public is spinning it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Nevertheless, she persisted......."


I see you have joined the feminist movement. Good things do happen to those who wait.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Or maybe just maybe they are just presenting the facts and *the general public is spinning it*.


Maybe that's a good reason to not report every little thing until things are resolved.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I see you have joined the feminist movement. Good things do happen to those who wait.


No, you're just confused.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No, you're just confused.


You the one quoting a feminist statement, not I.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> And now we learn that the girl/boy transgender shooter's (Alec) father is a twice deported illegal alien who had a string of arrests as well as drug and alcohol problems. Plus he served a 15 month sentence for domestic violence against Alec's mother.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-McKinney-serial-felon-illegal-immigrant.html
> 
> The media can't figure out how to spin this story. Nothing fits their narrative.


No way! You are making that up....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *You the one* quoting a feminist statement, not I.


You*'re* still the one confused.
I *quoted* Mitch McConnell.
I don't believe he's a "feminist".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> No way! You are making that up....


They say "seeing is believing":


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They say "seeing is believing":
> View attachment 76818


He has a tattoo


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> He has a tattoo


I don't think it says "MOM".
Here's his daughter/son:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> You the one quoting a feminist statement, not I.


Totally off topic, but our youngest has a tattoo of Rosie the Riveter with the totally feminist statement, "Nevertheless, she persisted" above it. It's very well done. 

I've considered having "Nevertheless, she persisted" tattooed somewhere, perhaps along my shoulder.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Totally off topic, but our youngest has a tattoo of Rosie the Riveter with the totally feminist statement, "Nevertheless, she persisted" above it. It's very well done.
> 
> I've considered having "Nevertheless, she persisted" tattooed somewhere, perhaps along my shoulder.


And you should add, " and she was rewarded, but still no time in history did 10,000 women die taking a beach under heavy machine gun fire, only to have their sacrifice forgotten, and freedom taken for granted, or worse yet, taken away"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nope. It's fine the way I stated it. My body, my choice. 

Rosie had absolutely nothing to do with the sacrifice of men on the beaches of Normandy. And Rosie had her job taken away by returning soldiers simply because they were men. 

Some people know so little of history, and all of it skewed..


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. It's fine the way I stated it. My body, my choice.
> 
> Rosie had absolutely nothing to do with the sacrifice of men on the beaches of Normandy. And Rosie had her job taken away by returning soldiers simply because they were men.
> 
> *Some people know so little of history, and all of it skewed*..


ive noticed that too.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

HDRider said:


> And you should add, " and she was rewarded, but still no time in history did 10,000 women die taking a beach under heavy machine gun fire, only to have their sacrifice forgotten, and freedom taken for granted, or worse yet, taken away"


Nor were they allowed to. So let's act like any sacrifices they were allowed to make aren't nearly as important.

Women are dying now for your freedom, since we're finally allowed to (conditionally, but still are making the ultimate sacrifice). What's the number cutoff for it to count?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course. There was a lot of verbal pride on this thread about the kids that walked out of the rally that was honoring Kendrick Castillo. But the kid that was shot to death while trying to save other kids at his school wasn't mentioned. It's just odd.


The point was in the implication.

The kids who walked out of the gun-control rally disguised as a vigil for their friend did so because they were the only ones in the room who realized that their friend’s sacrifice meant way more than any political agenda.

Kendrick Castillo’s murder and heroism deserves more reverence and reflection than a shameless call for donations and votes.


Some people in the room got that.
Others didn’t.

I was pointing out that I was proud of the ones who did- therefore implying my pride in their friend.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't want to wade through the swamp so I haven't read any posts yet. 

When my son was in sixth grade he was bullied nearly all year. I didn't know it because he didn't tell me. He told the school, teachers, principal and counselor. I still had no idea. That's one problem there. 

Close to the end of the year he fought back. That day I got 5 phone calls from the school. Imagine that!!!!

Anyway I had to leave work and was told my son had to be evaluated by a shrink. Mandatory. 5 minutes in the shrink tells us he is mental and needs pills. I said no I want a second opinion. She tells me I had no choice and I inform her that legally she can not force me. This was the school paid for shrink. They are not getting their money worth.

Long story short I sent to a psychiatrist and not a shrink. 4 months of all kinds of tests and nothing was found. Not even ADD. 

The other kid who had been documented to be the bully got nothing done to him at all. I taught my son that standing up for yourself is the right thing to do even if the ones around you think it's wrong. Walk away if possible but if not give it your all. He came out of it just fine. 

But consider how many kids don't. That school could have very well taught him that he is just supposed to take it and punish him when he takes up for himself. When the kids gets to a breaking point what is left? You can bet that transgender kid went through their fair share of grief. Was it resolved properly? From my experience it probably wasn't.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> Nor were they allowed to. So let's act like any sacrifices they were allowed to make aren't nearly as important.
> 
> Women are dying now for your freedom, since we're finally allowed to (conditionally, but still are making the ultimate sacrifice). What's the number cutoff for it to count?



One. The cutoff is one. 
I don’t know where @HDRider was going with that, but I can’t think of any angle that makes it relevant.

500 American women died in service during WWII. When someone gives their life in service, the sum of the gravity of their sacrifice is their own. It doesn’t matter if someone dies on a battlefield stacked with bodies, or alone in a foxhole.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Some people know so little of history, and all of it skewed..


Sort of like they know gun laws too.



Irish Pixie said:


> I've considered having "Nevertheless, she persisted" tattooed somewhere, perhaps along my shoulder.


I didn't know you idolized Mitch McConnell so much.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> One. The cutoff is one.
> I don’t know where @HDRider was going with that, but I can’t think of any angle that makes it relevant.
> 
> 500 American women died in service during WWII. When someone gives their life in service, the sum of the gravity of their sacrifice is their own. It doesn’t matter if someone dies on a battlefield stacked with bodies, or alone in a foxhole.


I just thought she needed a longer tattoo and I had just finished watching a documentary about Omaha


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I didn't know you idolized Mitch McConnell so much.


What an entirely silly and total misrepresentation of what I said.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> What an *entirely silly and total misrepresentation* of what I said.


You want *his* words on your body.

You didn't say anything about your partner's comment which fits your description as well.:



> painterswife said: ↑
> You the one quoting a feminist statement, not I.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course. There was a lot of verbal pride on this thread about the kids that walked out of the rally that was honoring Kendrick Castillo. But the kid that was shot to death while trying to save other kids at his school wasn't mentioned. It's just odd.


I believe he was mentioned much earlier in the thread but conversation had somewhat shifted to the emotional effects of media intrusion upon young people who trying to cope with a significant tragedy. 

Can I ask why you would believe that because discussion shifted, others view his efforts as any less heroic?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I believe he was mentioned much earlier in the thread but conversation had somewhat shifted to the emotional effects of media intrusion upon young people who trying to cope with a significant tragedy.
> 
> Can I ask why you would believe that because discussion shifted, others view his efforts as any less heroic?





Irish Pixie said:


> Is anyone proud of Kendrick Castillo? The kid killed in the Highlands Ranch shooting?
> 
> In my opinion, he's a hero.





Irish Pixie said:


> I just thought it odd that so many were proud of the kids that didn't want their pain, fear, death and injury used by the media, and I agree, but not one person named Kendrick Castillo as a hero. It's just odd to me...





Irish Pixie said:


> Of course. There was a lot of verbal pride on this thread about the kids that walked out of the rally that was honoring Kendrick Castillo. But the kid that was shot to death while trying to save other kids at his school wasn't mentioned. It's just odd.


I'm the only person in this thread to name Kendrick Castillo, and call him a hero. His name was in links, but never stated until post number 78. I wasn't paying much attention to this thread until I saw a bunch of new posts, so I read it in it's entirety. And then posted my opinion. 

Did I break a rule or post something inappropriate?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm the only person in this thread to name Kendrick Castillo, and call him a hero. His name was in links, but never stated until post number 78. I wasn't paying much attention to this thread until I saw a bunch of new posts, so I read it in it's entirety. And then posted my opinion.
> 
> Did I break a rule or post something inappropriate?


I guess it was on one of the threads that got deleted or locked then because I do remember discussion about his actions. I don't believe you did anything wrong, I was just curious as to why you felt that discussion about a certain facet of this subject diminished his actions. 

I don't believe that there is, or ever has been a HT rule that mods can't participate in discussion, nor does mod discussion indicate that someone has broken any rules.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I guess it was on one of the threads that got deleted or locked then because I do remember discussion about his actions. I don't believe you did anything wrong, I was just curious as to why you felt that discussion about a certain facet of this subject diminished his actions.
> 
> I don't believe that there is, or ever has been a HT rule that mods can't participate in discussion, nor does mod discussion indicate that someone has broken any rules.


I don't feel discussion of any subject diminished Mr. Castillo's actions. I caught up on the thread, and gave my opinion.

I never even implied that a mod couldn't discuss anything on HT. I asked if I had broken a rule or posted something inappropriate because all I did is post my opinion just like every other member does.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm the only person in this thread to name Kendrick Castillo, and call him a hero. His name was in links, but never stated until post number 78. I wasn't paying much attention to this thread until I saw a bunch of new posts, so I read it in it's entirety. And then posted my opinion.
> 
> Did I break a rule or post something inappropriate?


You are right that, looking back at the thread, mention of the hero’s name was conspicuously absent. I suspect that’s because, like WR pointed out, it had been discussed previously. 

There’s simply no such thing as too many mentions of a fallen-hero’s actions, though, and I think we all appreciate your mention here- as several of us affirmed our agreement. 



That said, you never did weigh in with your feelings on the students who spoke up at the event.


Are you proud of the students who voiced their offense, and walked out of the gun-control rally that was billed as a vigil for their fallen hero?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You are right that, looking back at the thread, mention of the hero’s name was conspicuously absent. I suspect that’s because, like WR pointed out, it had been discussed previously.
> 
> There’s simply no such thing as too many mentions of a fallen-hero’s actions, though, and I think we all appreciate your mention here- as several of us affirmed our agreement.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am. I said so in this post:



Irish Pixie said:


> I just thought it odd that so many were proud of the kids that didn't want their pain, fear, death and injury used by the media, and I agree, but not one person named Kendrick Castillo as a hero. It's just odd to me...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I think it was important of Pixie to name him in this thread. He is a hero and his name should be repeated.

So many here complain about the shooter being named but never actually named this here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Heroes should never be taken for granted. Mr. Castillo died on May 7, 2019, the thread was started on that day. Many posters linked articles (including BearFootFarm in post 26) early in the thread that indicated Mr. Castillo had died from his injuries, but no one named him.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> ...No, you really didn't say what he *asked* about.


Yes, she did. Right here, I had just apparently missed it:


Irish Pixie said:


> ...many were proud of the kids that didn't want their pain, fear, death and injury used by the media, *and I agree*,...


My question wasn’t trying to trap her into saying anything more explicit about the gun control angle. I know her feelings on that topic, and we disagree. 

I just wanted to know if she was able to feel pride for the kids who spoke up against their loss being exploited (regardless it being exploited by a side she is more sympathetic to than I). 

She affirmed that she was, and that’s all I was asking. 

Were you looking for something else?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Yes, she did. Right here, I had just apparently missed it:


She didn't in the quote she offered as "proof".



Irish Pixie said:


> Yes, I am. *I said so* *in this post*:


I'm not seeing it "in this post":



> Irish Pixie said: ↑
> I just thought it odd that so many were proud of the kids that didn't want their pain, fear, death and injury used by the media, and I agree, but not one person named Kendrick Castillo as a hero. It's just odd to me...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *I think it was important* ofthe Pixie to name him in this thread. He is a hero and *his name should be repeated*.
> 
> So many here complain about the shooter being named but *never actually named this here*.


You started the thread.
What stopped you?

Maybe you should scroll back to Post #34 and refresh your recollections as to who mentioned him first.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't feel discussion of any subject diminished Mr. Castillo's actions. I caught up on the thread, and gave my opinion.
> 
> I never even implied that a mod couldn't discuss anything on HT. I asked if I had broken a rule or posted something inappropriate because all I did is post my opinion just like every other member does.


And I was simply curious as to why you wanted to take the thread in another direction. My friend is struggling terribly with her son's significant issues that have been magnified or left too long untreated under the guise of 'people want to know.' It certainly wasn't a shooting but the media fuelled agenda profoundly affects each young person that's been involved in something like this. 

I've watched a couple Canadian events that have offered similar platforms for young people to be heard and in both cases, the media agenda was much different than those speaking out. A mass stabbing at a end of semester party made great news, right up until it was revealed that the person who killed the young people was mentally ill and off his meds and no trial would happen. 

A bus accident in Saskatchewan has brought kids and parents feeling like they've made the world safer because they've made the world safer because they and the media have brought complicated changes to truck drivers because one missed a stop sign. 

Heroes matter for sure but I also have very strong opinions on the way the media handles vulnerable young people after a life changing event. They aren't entertainment and need help to get through the trauma they're dealing with and that help comes from trained professionals, not reliving the event over and over to sell advertising.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This thread did not start to discuss how the media handles the story. It is has gone a few different ways. Nothing wrong with bringing it back to the victims and heroes on this mothers day.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> This thread did not start to discuss how the media handles the story. It is has gone a few different ways. Nothing wrong with bringing it back to the victims and heroes on this mothers day.


I didn't say there was anything wrong with making a Mother's Day tribute to a hero or a victim. The media using vulnerable young people, just happens to be a facet of the discussion I feel very strongly about. 

Perhaps you're unaware that I had a family member killed in a mass shooting several years ago. I have some idea of how close to a tragedy the media wants to get.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I didn't say there was anything wrong with making a Mother's Day tribute to a hero or a victim. The media using vulnerable young people, just happens to be a facet of the discussion I feel very strongly about.
> 
> Perhaps you're unaware that I had a family member killed in a mass shooting several years ago. I have some idea of how close to a tragedy the media wants to get.


Are you thinking that others wanting to discuss the hero or victims is a personal afront to you? You are the one who most often says that threads take turns and that is just what happens in a discussion. Are you upset that someone else is turning the discussion away from what you want to discuss? I don't see any reason why you can't keep discussing it and let others discuss what they want as well.

I know of a few on the forum that have lost family in mass shootings.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Are you thinking that others wanting to discuss the hero or victims is a personal afront to you? You are the one who most often says that threads take turns and that is just what happens in a discussion. Are you upset that someone else is turning the discussion away from what you want to discuss? I don't see any reason why you can't keep discussing it and let others discuss what they want as well.
> 
> I know of a few on the forum that have lost family in mass shootings.


I have no issues with a thread evolving at all and have no problem with discussion evolving but if you're of the opinion that a spirited debate over who posted what first viable dialogue, I'm afraid it's not and will get the thread locked but if it's the direction you want the coversation to go, feel free to carry on.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I have no issues with a thread evolving at all and have no problem with discussion evolving but if you're of the opinion that a spirited debate over who posted what first viable dialogue, I'm afraid it's not and will get the thread locked but if it's the direction you want the coversation to go, feel free to carry on.


You are the one that asked questions of me and made statements in response to my post. I have at no time debated who posted what first. Look to others who brought that up because someone named a hero in this thread.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You are the one that asked questions of me and made statements in response to my post. I have at no time debated who posted what first. Look to others who brought that up because someone named a hero in this thread.


I thought I was answering your question but I'm not overly interested in spoiling a thread over side discussion.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...-school-shooting-colorado-20190513-story.html

The last of the wounded are out of the hospital. That is good news.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/11/us/joshua-jones-stem-shooting-survivor/index.html

"Joshua Jones and two classmates saved lives when they tackled one of two people behind the Colorado mass shooting that killed a young hero and wounded eight others.

But Jones, 18, doesn't want to be called a hero, says Josh Lewis, a spokesman for his family. His friend, Kendrick Castillo, was fatally shot Tuesday as they gave others time to take cover or run."

Such brave kids.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kendrick Castillo was hero in more ways than just saving his fellow students.https://kdvr.com/2019/05/12/knights-of-columbus-to-assist-with-burial-of-kendrick-castillo/

When Kendrick Castillo is laid to rest, the Knights of Columbus will also be by his side.

Kendrick and his father spent 2,600 hours - in a short period of time - performing community service with the organization.

The Catholic Organization will now help with funeral expenses, food during services and burial logistics.

The Knights are offering their services to the Castillo family, since Kendrick was one of them."
"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://thecatholicspirit.com/news/...ck-castillo-who-died-in-stem-school-shooting/

"“Kendrick is probably one of the funniest people I’ve ever known,” Haynes said. “He’s really quirky and sweet. And quiet, but not really. He’s one of those kids that he knows the appropriate time to be quiet, and then when it’s the appropriate time for him to just be a total dweeb, he’ll be a total dweeb.”

He was always joyful, Haynes said, and funny – as her trove of goofy videos of Kendrick prove, she said. The only time when he was not joyful was at parent-teacher conferences, Haynes recalled. Kendrick tried hard in school, and he loved technology and excelled at science – but math was harder for him, she said.

“He would get so serious at parent-teacher conferences because he struggled academically and…most middle school kids put blame on other people, but he just always took the responsibility so seriously that he would cry,” she recalled.

“And we would tell him, ‘You don’t need to cry! We just want you to turn in your work.’ And he’d be like, ‘I’m so sorry.’ He really was such a deep thinker even if he didn’t look like it, because he was so jolly. He had this joy that shone through.”


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Why would it work for me? I started it. I don't like when my threads get closed or kicked. I don't like when a few posters make it about the poster instead of the topic at hand.


What, might I ask, was the topic? "Still developing" covers a huge amount of topics.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

When a thread hits the point where the only topic still developing is a spirited debate over who posted something first, it's run it's course.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...wear-kendrick-castillo-stickers-to-graduation

" The 2019 graduating class of electrical engineers at the Colorado School of Mines is honoring 18-year-old Kendrick Castillo, who was killed in the STEM School shooting this week, by wearing stickers bearing his name on their caps and gowns at graduation Friday."


----------

